# Extended Range Basses



## GTBD7 (Mar 6, 2013)

Anyone here play extended range basses? 7 strings +

What company do you find make the better basses? 

I was given a Conklin GTBD7 and it's amazing to play on. Best thing about it is that the fingerboard is purple heart instead of rosewood.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 6, 2013)

Knucklehead basses will probably do one, but I have no idea about quality


----------



## Brill (Mar 6, 2013)

Im getting an 8 string bass tuned F# to F built. The company is glaas, very friendly.


----------



## JamesRGoodall (Mar 6, 2013)

Well, I got this. 11 string multi-scale made by Chris Stambaugh. Theres a thread somewhere on the first page about it. Here's a pic tho!






And a video: Stambaugh Designs 11 String Extended Range Bass - James Goodall - YouTube

And the original NBD thread from TalkBass: NBD Stambaugh 11 string! [Warning: this thread contains ERB content and bass pr0n] - TalkBass Forums


----------



## DjentDjentlalala (Mar 7, 2013)

Can you actually play it?  seems like the lowest strings are for tapping only,since it's damn impossible to "finger" them in the conventional way.Unless you are 10 mt tall,haha


EDIT: for "can you actually play it" I mean "How the hell do you play it?"


----------



## JamesRGoodall (Mar 7, 2013)

DjentDjentlalala said:


> Can you actually play it?  seems like the lowest strings are for tapping only,since it's damn impossible to "finger" them in the conventional way.Unless you are 10 mt tall,haha
> 
> 
> EDIT: for "can you actually play it" I mean "How the hell do you play it?"




Click the link, friend. 9:45 I'm playing fingerstyle on the lowest two strings 

Also I have large hands/long fingers


----------



## DjentDjentlalala (Mar 7, 2013)

Damn my silly ass,I didnt saw the vid.It sounds great and should be comfy as fuck.


----------



## Thornmoon (Mar 7, 2013)

GTBD7 said:


> Anyone here play extended range basses? 7 strings +
> 
> What company do you find make the better basses?
> 
> I was given a Conklin GTBD7 and it's amazing to play on. Best thing about it is that the fingerboard is purple heart instead of rosewood.


I played them back in the day.. Have since sold them all. Conklins and Stambaughs were what I played. 6 strings is as high as I go these days.


----------



## JamesRGoodall (Mar 7, 2013)

Thornmoon, considering the filthy price difference between Stambaughs and Conklins, how do they differ in quality? I've never had the chance to play a Conklin, and the only one in my area I know of it a GTBD-7.


----------



## Thornmoon (Mar 7, 2013)

JamesRGoodall said:


> Thornmoon, considering the filthy price difference between Stambaughs and Conklins, how do they differ in quality? I've never had the chance to play a Conklin, and the only one in my area I know of it a GTBD-7.


The Stambaugh was equal in quality of construction and attention to detail as the Conklins were. I can't recommend Chris (Stambaugh) enough!


----------



## Scott Fernandez (Mar 8, 2013)

I played an extended range bass once... It was dumb and smelled funny


----------



## knuckle_head (Mar 9, 2013)

Scott Fernandez said:


> I played an extended range bass once... It was dumb and smelled funny



It's all your fault . . . . my partner Chris is getting a Pratt


----------



## Scott Fernandez (Mar 9, 2013)

NOPE!!! (congrats to your homie... It will be an amazing instrument, I am sure)



knuckle_head said:


> It's all your fault . . . . my partner Chris is getting a Pratt


----------



## Udolf (Mar 27, 2013)

GTBD7 said:


> Anyone here play extended range basses? 7 strings +



Playing a conklin GTBD7 too



GTBD7 said:


> What company do you find make the better basses?



Custom made models by Fodera, Jerzy Drozd, Warwick


----------



## Scott Fernandez (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## Udolf (Mar 28, 2013)

Loxodrome said:


> Im getting an 8 string bass tuned F# to F built. The company is glaas, very friendly.



Can you upload pics? Curious about it!


----------



## MistaMarko (Mar 28, 2013)

Nice to see the Conklin love in here. That was my first "nice bass" many years ago, and was my main bass for probably a good 4-5 years. Absolutely loved it, and the single-coil Barts really punched in the mix. 

Can't recommend those enough! I got a nice tone in the studio with it too:


----------



## iron blast (Mar 29, 2013)

GTBD7 said:


> Anyone here play extended range basses? 7 strings +
> 
> What company do you find make the better basses?
> 
> I was given a Conklin GTBD7 and it's amazing to play on. Best thing about it is that the fingerboard is purple heart instead of rosewood.



First off Im jealous you got given a $1,000 bass thats crazy. 2nd I am a huge erb nut I really dig surine's designs personally some other great builders are these guys Elrick, Roscoe, Mtd, Fodera, Benevente, ACG, Bruebaker, Clement Sukop, Adler, ken Smith, Bee basses, Pratt, Prometeus, Jerzy Drozd, F bass, Warrior, Cliff Bordwell, Fbm, Skjold, and Stambaugh there are several other sick builders but those are the initial ones that come to mind


----------



## GTBD7 (Apr 14, 2013)

Well I'm from New Zealand so its worth a bit more than $1000 haha. But yea funny story really. A friend of mine had it and I asked to borrow it to jam. He said I could have it because he has a custom 9 string Jerzy Drozd bass


----------

